# Overseas insurance query



## ccraig (20 Feb 2014)

Hi

My son needed to have an operation in Spain, scleropathy. Do irish health insurers generally cover operations carried out outside of ireland like this?

Thanks


----------



## Steven Barrett (20 Feb 2014)

Has he had the operation?

I don't know the answer but I know of someone that needed medical care while they were abroad but they didn't notify the insurer until the got home. The insurer said they needed to be notified at the time and didn't pay out. 

Medical insurance is a minefield. You'd be better off giving them a call and asking them. 


Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## TippGal (20 Feb 2014)

If it was planned, prior approval would be required before he has it done. If it was an emergency while he was on hols or something like that, generally an insurer has a number that you contact at the time that can advise.


----------



## ALEXA (22 Feb 2014)

If this was emergency surgery in Spain and your son is not a resident there then he should be covered by the EUROPEAN HEALTH INSURANCE CARD. Did he have travel insurance which would cover the cost of the operation? If neither of these options are open to you then you should check with your health insurance provider but I think yo would have needed to let them know about the operation as soon as possible in order to get their go ahead.


----------



## wrixon (13 Mar 2014)

Had an accident in Spain last year, went to the local health clinic, doctor checked me  and advised to go to hospital some 10 miles away. Checked in to a &e within 15 minutes, doctor  arranged x-ray, another 10 minutes, back to doctor who was not happy with x-ray, return for second x-ray, same doctor examined second x-ray, leg put in plaster from ankle to just below knee. Had to pay €15 for crutches
All done and dusted within 90 minutes, great service, and done on EHIC , no questions asked about private insurance.
Wrixon


----------

